# New Thread: Best why to make a furry head for a fursuit ?



## KaiserVadin (Jul 18, 2008)

I really don't want to use foam on a mascot like head V_V .


----------



## Nargle (Jul 18, 2008)

If you'd rather have a smaller, sleeker look, you could try making a wire mold of your head or something, and try building off of that to make it as small as possible. Foam doesn't have to equal giant and puffy. You'll probably have to be pretty good at sculpting, though. You gotta admit, it's easier to glue some blocks together, round them off, and put fur on it, making a giant blocky mascot head, then artistically shaping a smaller mask to look more realistic.


----------



## Rockario (Jul 18, 2008)

yes, its easier but if time isn't of the essence and you want a good looking (or just not mascot looking) maybe the extra investment would be worth it?


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 18, 2008)

Rockario said:


> yes, its easier but if time isn't of the essence and you want a good looking (or just not mascot looking) maybe the extra investment would be worth it?



what would be a good place to get the foam, wire and mesh or whatever ?


----------



## redstarr (Jul 19, 2008)

Home depot :3


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 19, 2008)

redstarr said:


> Home depot :3


 they have foam though ?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 19, 2008)

There's a whole section at JoAnn dedicated to foam and batting, at least at mine anyway. Same thing goes for mesh, though I got mine for fourty cents a pop at Michael's. Check there!


----------

